# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Işte türk tarih tezi

## anau2

İŞTE TÜRK TARİH TEZİ


Yazı, M.Ö. 16.000 yılında Türk'ler tarafından icat edildi.
Kürtçe; Ön Türkçe'den sözcükler barındırdığı gibi bu sözcükleri Arapça ve Farsça'ya da taşımıştır.
Anadolu'da da Ön Türkçeyazıtlar bulunmaktadır.
Roma'nın küllerinden kurulduğu medeniyet olan EtrüsklerTürk'tür. (Etrüskçe yazıtlar ilk defa 2004 senesinde Kazım Mirşan tarafından çözümlenmiştir).
Romalılardan önce İtalya Yarımadası'nda yaşayan Etrüsklerin konuştuğu dil olan Etrüskçe,Ön-Türkçe kökenlidir.
İskandinavya dahil, tüm Avrupa'da 5000'den fazla Ön-Türkçe yazıt bulunmaktadır.
Tüm dünya alfabelerinin kökeni Türk alfabesidir.
İlk Türk devleti Hun İmparatorluğu olmadığı, ilk Türk devletinin Bir Oy Bil olduğu görüşündedirler. Ardından At Oy Bil, Türükbil (karşılığı:Göktürk) gelir.
Türk tarihinin çok eskilere dayanması gerektiğini gösteren en büyük delil ise; Orhun Yazıtları'dır. Çünkü Orhun Yazıtları'nda kullanılan dil ve noktalama işaretleri bu dilin en gelişmiş hali olduğu sonucuna götürmektedir. Böyle bir dilin oluşabilmesi için en az 3000 yıl geriye gidilmesi gerekir. Kazakistan'da, Bu tezi destekleyen ve M.Ö 600'lere tarihlenen bazı yazıtlar bulunmuştur.
Bugün Çin sınırları içerisinde 300 metre boyunda piramitler bulunduğu ve bu piramitlerinMısır'dan çok önce inşa edildiği tespit edilmiştir. (Ancak daha sonra bu piramitlerin bu boyda olmadıkları öğrenilmiştir). Mısır'ın dip kültüründe de Türkler olduğu iddia edilmektedir. Bknz.Çin Piramitleri.
Norveç, İsveç, Portekiz ve Fransa'daki mağaralardaki yazıların Türk damgaları (harfleri) ile okunduğunda anlamlaştığı ileri sürülmektedir.
İskitlerin yani Sakalar'ın Türk kökenli oldukları ileri sürülmektedir.
Etrüskler, Truvalılar, Sümerler, Hititler ve Friglerin dip kültüründe Türk uygarlığı olduğu görüşü de ileri sürülmektedir. Bu kavimlerÖn-Türk olmasa bile dip kültüründe Türk etkisi vardır.
Japon ve Çin medeniyetinin de dip kültüründe M.Ö. 4000 yıllarında Orta Asya'dan Çin'e ve Japonya'ya göçen Türkler var.
Türkler Anadolu'ya 1071'de değil, M.Ö. 7000'li yıllarda gelmişlerdir. Çevresi denizle çevrili Anadolu'yu sürekli besleyen Türk göçleri buraya sıkışmışlar ve Türk varlığını tesis etmişlerdir. Oğuzlar Anadolu'ya geldiklerinde karşılarında aynı dili konuşan pek çok Türk grubu ile karşılaşmışlardır.
M.Ö. 10.000 yıllarında ılıman iklim ve büyük göllerin olduğu anlaşılan Orta Asya'nın kuruması ve çölleşmesiyle Türk gruplarının çevre ülkelere yayıldığı ve diğer kültürlere etki yaptıkları ileri sürülmektedir. Bering Boğazı'ndan geçerek Kızılderili ve Güney Amerika kültürlerinin diplerinde de Türk etkileşimi olduğu ileri sürülmektedir.
Yunanistan'ın Ön-Türkçe adının İç-Üy-Ök olduğu ileri sürülmektedir. Aynı zamanda Yunan kitabelerindede Anadolu'dan gelen ve demiri çok iyi işleyen bir topluluk olduğu yazılmaktadır. Ancak bu toplumun mevsimlik geldiği bilinmektedir. Bu toplumun Ön-Türkler olabileceği ileri sürülmüştür.
Kazım Mirşan Mısır-Sina'da piramitlerdeki yazıtlarda Ön-Türkçe kartuşlar bulmuştur.
Kazım Mirşan Bizans'ın ilk kurulduğu dönemlerde Ön-Türkçe konuştuğunu ileri sürmektedir. Kanıtı ise;Trabzon'daki Rum Kilisesi'nde sadece Ön-Türkçe okunabilen yazılardır. Kazım Mirşan, daha sonraları başka kültürlerden etkilenerek Bizansın Ön-Türk dilini kullanmamaya başladığını ileri sürmektedir.

ORHUN YAZITLARI NDAN 
21. YY TÜRKİYESİNE BAKIŞ
Türk tarihinin büyük ve köklü eseri olan Orhun Yazıtlarını anlamak her Türkün ulusal bir görevidir. Bu yazıtlar, Türk ulusunun; tarih ve ulus bilincini gözler önüne sererken Türk insanın yıllar öncesinde bile böylesine güçlü bir edebi eseri ortaya çıkarabildiğini göstermektedir. 
Orhun Yazıtları, Göktürklerin ünlü yöneticileri; Kül Tigin, Bilge Kağan ve Vezir Tonyukuk adlarına dikilmişlerdir. Bu üç *bengü taşın üzerine o destansı sözleri büyük bir incelikle kazıyan ise Yolluğ Tigindir. Yazıtların dikiliş amacını yine bengü taşlardan aktaralım. Kül-Tigin bölümünde, yazıtlar ile ilgili şu sözler bu konuda oldukça önemlidir: Gelecek hadsiz, hesapsız nesillerin akıllarında, onların ortak zaferlerinin gücü her gün yeniden canlansın diye uzakta ve yakında bulunan herkesin bunu öğrenmesi için, özellikle muhteşem bir yazıt yaptık. Böyle adamların sonsuza değin yaşamayacaklarını kim söyleyebilir? Uğurlu haberleri sonsuzluğa değin ilan etmek için şimdi dağ gibi bir yazıt diktik. (1)
Kül Tigin kısmının doğu yüzünde Türk ulusuna şu sözlerle sesleniyordu Kül Tigin :
 Türk, Oğuz Beyleri, milleti, işitin: Üstte gök çökmezse, altta yağız yer delinmezse Türk milleti, senin ilini, töreni kim bozabilecekti? Türk milleti vazgeç, pişman ol! (2) Bu sözler Türk ulusuna yıllar öncesinden verilmiş bir uyarıdır. Türk devletinin sadece doğal felaketler sonucu yıkılabileceğini, onun dışında ise bir de Türk ulusunun kendi kendisini yıkabileceğini belirten bu cümleler günümüz Türkiyesine ışık tutmaktadır. Kül Tigin yine Türk ulusunun çöküş nedenini yabancı uluslara duyulan özentiye ve yabancılara verilen tavizlere bağlamaktadır. Bu düşüncesini en iyi anlatan sözler ise şunlardır :  Çin milletinin sözü tatlı, ipek kumaşı yumuşak imiş. Tatlı sözle, yumuşak ipek kumaşla aldatıp uzak milleti öylece yaklaştırırmış. Yaklaştırıp konduktan sonra, kötü şeyleri o zaman düşünürmüş. İyi bilgili insanı, iyi cesur insanı yürütmezmiş. Bir insan yanılsa, kabilesi, milleti, akrabasına kadar barındırmazmış. Tatlı sözüne, yumuşak ipek kumaşına aldanıp Türk milleti çok öldün; Türk milleti pişman ol, öleceksin, titre ve kendine gel!... O yere doğru gidersen, , Türk milleti öleceksin! (3) Belki de bu sözler dünya tarihinde, sömürüye karşı verilmiş ilk uyarı sözcükleridir
Orhun Yazıtlarını Türk ulusuna armağan eden Göktürklerin tarihi, Atatürk tarafından büyük bir ilgiyle incelenmiştir. Mustafa Kemal Atatürkün 10. Yıl Nutkunda işaret ettiği, Türklüğün unutulmuş büyük vasfı ve uygar yeteneği işte Göktürklerin sahip olduğu o kutlu güçte saklıdır. Kemal Atatürkün en çok okumuş olduğu kitaplar dilbilim, tarih ve askeri alanlardadır. Okumuş olduğu kitaplar arasında o büyük eserimiz olan Orhun Yazıtları da bulunmaktadır. Bu konuda Prof. Dr. Osman Fikri Sertkaya, Atatürk ve Türk Dili başlıklı bir konferansında aynen şu ifadeleri kullanmıştır: Ben Atatürkün okuduğu bazı kitapları inceledim. Atatürk, Vilhelm Thomsenin Inscriptions de lOrkhon (Orhun Yazıtları) adlı eserini okumuş. Birçok kelimenin altını mavi kalemle, kırmızı kalemle çizmiş, bazı kelimeleri yeniden tercüme etmiş, bazen soru işareti koymuş. Kısacası Atatürk millî pınardan su içmiş, ecdadımız Köl Tiginin, Bilge Kağanın metinlerini orijinalinden okumuş. Atatürk kökümüzü, geçmişimizi bildiği için Batılıların yapmış olduğu yanlış tarih yorumları karşısında Türk Tarih Kurumunu kurduruyor. (4)
Atatürkün amacı elbette ki ulusal kültürümüzü yeniden bir güneş gibi gökyüzüne çıkartmaktı. Mustafa Kemal, Türk ulusuna Ergenekon gibi kutlu bir destan bırakmış Göktürkleri araştırma tutkusu içerisindeydi. Göktürklerle ilgili yazılmış tüm yabancı eserleri Türkçeye çeviriyor ya da çevirtiyor, büyük bir hızla bu kitapları okuyordu. Kendi kültürüne yaklaşmak, ecnebilerin dünyasından kurtulmak demekti. Çünkü Türk kültürü bize aitti ve kutlu Türk dili denizin içindeki bir inci gibiydi. Denize girilip çıkartılmayı bekliyordu adeta. İşte o inciyi oradan çıkartan ise büyük önder olmuştu. Orhun Yazıtlarını okurken kimi zaman anlamını bilemediği bir sözcüğü dilbilimcilere soruyor, kimi zamansa masasının üzerini adeta işgal eden etimolojik sözlüklere sarılıyordu. İşte Mustafa Kemal, elindeki renkli kalemlerle geçmişin yüce değerleriyle 20. yy Türkiyesini aydınlığa boyuyordu.
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk Nutuk isimli yapıtını, Gençliğe Hitabe kısmıyla bitirmektedir. Gençliğe Hitabeye, Ey Türk Gençliği, sözleriyle başlayan Atatürk, Gençliğe Hitabenin bu hitap cümlesiyle başlayacağını çok önceleri, Orhun Yazıtlarını okurken kararlaştırmıştır. Muhittin Nalbantoğlu, Atatürkün okuduğu kitapları tek tek incelemiş ve bunlar arasında 1924 yılında Türkçe olarak da basılan Orhun Abideleri kitabının da matbaadan çıkar çıkmaz Atatürke hediye edildiğini tespit etmiştir. Nalbantoğlu, Bilge Kağanın Ey Türk budunu diye başlayıp bütün Türk Milletine hitap ettiği son sayfanın kenarına, Atatürkün kendi el yazısıyla, Büyük nutuk böyle bir ifadeyle hitam bulacaktır diye not düştüğünü de görmüştür. (5)
Nutuk Atatürk tarafından tüm Türk ulusuna, yazıtlar ise Bilge Kağan, Tonyukuk ve Kül-Tiginin sözleriyle Yoluğ Tiğin tarafından Göktürk halkına yazılmıştır. Bugün Orhun Yazıtlarını okuduğumuzda karşımıza çıkan manzara, başucumuzdaki Nutukun sayfalarında dolaşan hava ile aynıdır. Mustafa Kemal, Türk ulusunun, unutturulan tarihine yeniden ulaşabilmesi için şu sözü söylemiştir: "Büyük devletler kuran atalarımız, büyük ve kapsamlı bir uygarlığa da sahip olmuştur. Bunu aramak, incelemek, Türklüğe ve dünyaya bildirmek bizler için bir borçtur."
Türk ulusu bu sese kulak ver, Orhundan gelen ses Ankarada yankılanırken şimdi nasıl olur da kulağını kapatabilirsin?

*bengü: kutlu, sonsuz.
(1) Kül Tügün Yazıtları,Çince Yazılan Bölümü , Batı Yüzü.
(2) Kül Tigin Yazıtları Doğu Yüzü 22. Kısım.
(3) Kül Tigin Yazıtları, Güney Yüzü 5-6-8. Kısımlar.
(4) Arslan Bulut_30.06.2008, Yeniçağ Gazetesi
( 5) Arslan Bulut_30.06.2008, Yeniçağ Gazetesi

----------

